# East Fork Crappie Tournament 5/9/04



## pakrat (Apr 13, 2004)

Here are the results to the Boars Head Crappie Tourny 5/9/04

1st Hendrick & Allen 7.11# $280.00

2nd Baymun & Rhoads 6.95# $160.00

3rd Housh & Housh 6.37# $100.00

4th Nickell & Nickell 6.30# $70.00

5th White & Swink 6.23# $40.00



BIG FISH

Harrison & Burton 1.47# $130.00

#OF TEAM'S 26
Next Tournament is 5/23/04
Entry Fee is $40.00 Start Time 7:00am MUST BE IN WEIGH-IN LINE By 4:00pm Sign up at the Boars Head by 6:30am 
10 FISH IN THE BOAT AT ONE TIME
NO DEAD FISH PENALTY WEIGH 10 FISH AT SCALE AND PICK YOUR BIG FISH OUT TO BE WEIGHED
Hope to see you there,
"BIRD"


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Do people use jigs or is live bait permitted in these tourneys?

Danny


----------

